# Chattanooga fall field trial?



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if this trial is going to happen? Last I saw on here, it was scheduled for October 8-10 but it's not showing up on the AKC site nor on the Entry Express site.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Curious as well....didn't they have to cancel their spring trial?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Henry, I thought you guys were judging the O/H Qual at Middle TN on the 15th?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Yes, they are having the trial...Danny Luttrell and me (Henry Ragle) are judging the Amatuer..It's the 15th of October


There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> There goes the neighborhood


Kinda what i was thinking Becky.... Lol!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Like my kids say: "what would scooby doo?"


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Can we get an official response from Keith?? No offense Henry!! 
I had it on the calendar for the 8th of October and Tall Pines as the 15th....I'm sure I'm probably wrong. But for spring I did not enter Tall Pines because I wanted to run Chattanooga. It was cancelled and I couldn't enter either one, so I'd like to avoid that this fall.
Keith? Carter? Anyone in the club????


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Karen McCullah said:


> Can we get an official response from Keith?? No offense Henry!!
> I had it on the calendar for the 8th of October and Tall Pines as the 15th....I'm sure I'm probably wrong. But for spring I did not enter Tall Pines because I wanted to run Chattanooga. It was cancelled and I couldn't enter either one, so I'd like to avoid that this fall.
> Keith? Carter? Anyone in the club????



No offense taken.....Allen yes...Danny and I are judging the O/H Qual at MTARC Hunt test Oct 8 AND the Amateur at Chattanooga the 15th...
Karen...I hope to see you and Becky at Chattanooga!!!
________
aromed vaporizer


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> There goes the neighborhood


Hey WTF does that mean ...you know I love ya Becky Mills!!!!!!! my favorite southern BELLe!!!!
________
silversurfer reviews


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Fast Woody said:


> Hey WTF does that mean ...you know I love ya Becky Mills!!!!!!! my favorite southern BELL!!!!


I think Miss Becky is a belle not a bell.....


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

EdA said:


> I think Miss Becky is a belle not a bell.....


Thanks Dr Ed your right!!!


oh by the way I stand corrected on another note:

The dates of the MTARC HT O/H Qual are 10/15 so that leads me to think that the Chattanooga date is the 8th as Karen stated.
________
vapir no2


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Fast Woody said:


> No offense taken.....Allen yes...Danny and I are judging the O/H Qual at MTARC Hunt test Oct 8 AND the Amateur at Chattanooga the 15th...
> Karen...I hope to see you and Becky at Chattanooga!!!


If they're having it, I'm there! And I bet Becky too AND some cookies!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Last i heard its the 8th the weekend after Middle Tn. FT, i will be their...


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Need to plan some work stuff and I'd like to plan around this trial.....anybody have updated info???


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

*Can we PLEASE have a date???????*


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

twmoore said:


> *Can we PLEASE have a date???????*


I too am starting to wonder.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay...I just got off the phone with Tripp Smith and the trial is On for Oct 8-10.

Open Judges Joe Cooper and Jim Houldridge
Am Judges Henry Ragle and Danny Luttrell
Qual and Derby Brooks Gibson and Matt Griffith

it will be on EE soon
________
bho hash oil


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

splashbird said:


> Uh oh. If they pull it off, I'll lose a $100 bet!


I almost made a similar bet about NETNRC about the scheduled hunt test.   Glad I didn't. Hopefully all goes as planned and we can make it up there in October.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Hell if you were betting against them on getting it done, how about getting involved and helping Keith, Tripp, Tommy and Carter.

That's right that is about all the help they have. In fact, I think that Tripp may be the only amateur member that has a dog to compete with.

Seems like a bunch of work for very little appreciation.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Gawthorpe said:


> Hell if you were betting against them on getting it done, how about getting involved and helping Keith, Tripp, Tommy and Carter.
> 
> That's right that is about all the help they have. In fact, I think that Tripp may be the only amateur member that has a dog to compete with.
> 
> Seems like a bunch of work for very little appreciation.


Who me? 

Who me? (needed message to be longer)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the kudos, Eric. It's always interesting to read the comments from the peanut gallery. That's one of the reasons I'm not around here much anymore.

The trial is on for 10/8-10. Guess I'm in for a cut of that C-note, Tony!

It'll be on Entry Express shortly...I appreciate everyone's concern and support.

k g


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't give yourself too much credit; I don't know you from Adam's house cat....

Sounds like you're volunteering to be field trial secretary! 

k g


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

TN_LAB said:


> Who me?
> 
> Who me? (needed message to be longer)


hey "TN LAB and Splashbird" give me you names so I can tell Tripp to sign you all up to help us out 
________
marijuana strain green crack


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Fast Woody said:


> hey "TN LAB and Splashbird" give me you names so I can tell Tripp to sign you all up to help us out


You'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.

I don't run trials. Not because I don't want to, but because when I started "playing" with my dog I never knew they had an active club down there (what's their website address? do they even have one?).

I'm quite active in a club that trains twice a month less than an hour from Chattanooga and I've never seen or met any of those Chattanooga guys you mention (except Carter). I have a retriever and routinely make trips down close to there to train and I don't think I've ever seen any of those folks for club training.

How can that be that a person like me that is pretty active in a club that's less than an hour from Chattanooga has never met the others that you mention? (I'm no super star, but I'm pretty darn active and a pretty darn good worker bee so it ain't like their path couldn't have crossed mine if they wanted it to.) 

Outside of Carter, I've never met any of the guys that you mention And let's just say that Carter didn't make a great first impression with a few comments he made to some of the folks I know about using the TN Wildlife Management Area (guy actually made some comment about "letting" us use the TN Wildlife Management Area...as if Chattanooga had exclusive rights to the WMA).

Per AKC website (check out the website for the Chattanooga retriever club)

Chattanooga Retriever Club 

Club Type: FT
Web Site: *http://www.sagspc.org *
Territory: For Territory Information contact Club Relations [email protected]

Chattanooga Retriever Club 
Event No: 2010408102
Hiwassee Refuge W.M.A.
Hwy. 60
Birchwood, TN
*Pending App Processing*
FT Retriever
Closing Date: *No Date Available * 
Closing Time: No Time Available 
Time Zone: No Time Zone Available


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

TN_LAB said:


> You'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
> 
> I don't run trials. Not because I don't want to, but because when I started "playing" with my dog I never knew they had an active club down there (what's their website address? do they even have one?).
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP!!!! 
then you can Become "a super star" .... no one can train on the grounds, not even Carter, the grounds for field trials and bird watching only :O
________
hotels in mexico city


----------



## GDGuru (Sep 10, 2010)

Ragle, TN LAB real name is Derek Dieterich.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Fast Woody said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!!
> then you can Become "a super star" .... no one can train on the grounds, not even Carter, the grounds for field trials and bird watching only :O


Yes. So, what other events does the Chattanooga club do? Any meetings? Any newsletters? How the heck does a person even join their club, not saying I'd join but it's interesting that even the AKC doesn't have proper website listed for them? 

I went to the website the AKC has for Chattanooga club, but Arizona is a bit too far for me and I don't own a GSP (click on the weblink if you don't belive me).

Chattanooga Retriever Club 

Club Type: FT
Web Site: http://www.sagspc.org 
Territory: For Territory Information contact Club Relations [email protected]

Welcome to the website of the Southern Arizona
German Shorthaired Pointer Club!​




K G said:


> Don't give yourself too much credit; I don't know you from Adam's house cat....
> 
> Sounds like you're volunteering to be field trial secretary!
> 
> k g


Regarding this comment, I think it's telling that the Chattanooga folk(s) don't know a guy with a retriever kennel that sits right in their backyard (probably 20 miles from Chattanooga and doesn't know him from Adam's cat). And interesting how splashbird did step up to the plate to be on a different club's field trial committee. That's why i made a lil friendly jab at him about NETRC...because I knew he was active w NETRC and yet he lives right there in Chattanooga area (that just sorta seems weird to me and makes me wonder what's going on).

As far as contacting me, you can find me at almost every ETRC event. I extend the olive branch and welcome you guys to come join in the fun. If you use a lil sugar, you might just be able to recruit a few folks to help out (pretty common practice for folks to be active members of more than one club).

Like I said last week. "I too am starting to wonder" Sorry, but that's based on fact...AKC still lists the event status as "pending" and by definition that gives any reasonable person enough to wonder about whether it's going to happen or not. And for that, I get called out about not stepping up to the plate to help by Gawthorpe and Fast Woody? Nothing like a lil bit of vinegar for breakfast.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Is this trial Golden friendly? Will Gawthorpe actually show up and be a productive member of the field trial community or just whine about some horse show conflict? Will Henry Ragle put Yosemite Sam mud flaps on his truck? All these questions and more will be answered.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Kyle B said:


> Is this trial Golden friendly? Will Gawthorpe actually show up and be a productive member of the field trial community or just whine about some horse show conflict? Will Henry Ragle put Yosemite Sam mud flaps on his truck? All these questions and more will be answered.



ANSWERS:

Golden friendly?? of course especially if you bring cookies 

No mud flapps kyle.... but I will pull your sorry butt out of a mud hole if you get stuck AGAIN 

Gawthorpe is at Kippy's today training with Charlie, He's actuall sitting out in the field shooting flyers and laughing at all the chattanooga knucklehead posts on his blackberry (he just called me) 
By the way he does have to play stable boy tomorrow at his wife's horsey jumping event.

see you soon mr Trivia
________
Honda XRV750


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Fast Woody said:


> ANSWERS:
> 
> Golden friendly?? of course especially if you bring cookies
> 
> ...


Actually, it was Herb who pulled me out. I can't believe it either.....freaking Herb was sober enough to pull me out of the mud. I think he called me a dumba$$ three different ways as he was doing it also. Remember that time he ran test dog and Brad had to takeover because he fell out? Good times.

Gawthorpe is a poser. I think he kicks my dog when he trains with Charlie.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

WHOA guys please! As someone who knows many of the people who have been posting on this thread, I can say that YOU ALL work hard at events, hunt tests or field trials. I have trained with you too! 

We don't have many opportunities for retriever games in our area. Please don't let a thread create issues between us. 

Hoping to see many of you at different events this fall-

Lisa


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

He Lisa:
Kyle and Henry took this conversation to Johnson's Hog Pen. I know that the Chattanooga members could use some great help and looks like Tony and TN Labs have made some new connections. This board has been great to get people introduced over geographic areas.

Now Kyle Broussard and Henry are the problem.
I called Kyle to let him know how well Yates was doing after I fed him the chimichanga in the morning. I also let Yates know what a flashy country boy Kyle was because instead of going to a Georgia Dove Hunt Weekend Opener, Kyle flew to Argentina. For the dove's or the Mexican Bunny Ranch is the question?

Henry is getting really cocky because he finally has a dog that will sit for him. After years of changing Woody's name to "Heal Woody" Henry is now actually watching the birds go down instead of his dog creeping. 

Kyle and Henry are right though. I will be at a horse show this weekend and in Las Vegas October 8 &9. While in Vegas I will be making my money back on field trials.

But maybe I can meet the Chattanooga Posse at the Mid Tn Hunt Test the weekend of October 15th? 

Have a great training weekend folks.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Gawthorpe said:


> Now Kyle Broussard and Henry are the problem.
> 
> 
> Now Kyle and Henry are the problem? Since when have those two NOT been a problem?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Gawthorpe said:


> Hell if you were betting against them on getting it done, how about getting involved and helping Keith, Tripp, Tommy and Carter.
> 
> That's right that is about all the help they have. In fact, I think that Tripp may be the only amateur member that has a dog to compete with.
> 
> Seems like a bunch of work for very little appreciation.


What am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

TN_LAB said:


> Yes. So, what other events does the Chattanooga club do? Any meetings? Any newsletters? How the heck does a person even join their club, not saying I'd join but it's interesting that even the AKC doesn't have proper website listed for them?
> 
> I went to the website the AKC has for Chattanooga club, but Arizona is a bit too far for me and I don't own a GSP (click on the weblink if you don't belive me).
> 
> ...


Derek, not every retriever club operates the way you think it should. CRC has historically been a field trial club (at least in recent history). Why? Because the people who do all the work decided it would be that way. More workers with more diverse interests may be able to expand the club activities, but it starts by earning your stripes in the field, not on the interweb. Contact any of the persons affiliated with the trial and I promise you will get an assignment that will give you a front row seat to a great trial and some great dogs.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

RF2 said:


> Contact any of the persons affiliated with the trial and I promise you will get an assignment .....


Thanks for the suggestion, but no thanks.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

ENOUGH ALREADY! Can we PLEASE get back to the original topic here??? The CRC does a GREAT job of hosting and running trials! I've worked at and attended their trials and can state unequivocally that they are well-run and highly attended. How the club chooses to operate is the club's decision...period. There are some in the club who don't even have dogs running right now but still work hard to make these events happen. I hope we can let these exchanges that are serving no constructive purpose end.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Gawthorpe said:


> Now Kyle Broussard and Henry are the problem.


Well it's good to know Kyle is a problem, espcially since I'm judging for ARC in a couple weeks....is this Henry fellow going to be there too....do I need to bring my heeling stick with me while I'm judging? Last weekend I had a wiffle ball bat at the line at the Derby....was for the handlers not the dogs! 

FOM


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Lainee, it looks like we'll be spared from the Henry fella but let me tell you, if he was gonna be there, too, you'd need way more than a heeling stick. I'm thinkin TT set on a high continuous.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Lainee, it looks like we'll be spared from the Henry fella but let me tell you, if he was gonna be there, too, you'd need way more than a heeling stick. I'm thinkin TT set on a high continuous.



dang Becky, I always thought you were nicer than that....sounds like you need a little sweet tea.....

Laniee, sorry I won't be at ARC but Shane will, and he will keep you all entertained since I won't be there.
________
silver surfer vaporizer


----------

